# What drivers do I download?



## TwoPluzTwo (Jun 2, 2014)

So this is my PC - https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/pZGbtg
I just want to know what drivers I am supposed to download for my motherboard and other parts.

https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z370 Pro4/index.asp#Download (64bit)
I was told chipsets or something should be the first driver I download, but nothing on that list says chipset so i have no idea where to begin and if I even need all of that stuff.

The same goes for some of the other parts of my computer, I look for the drivers and there is so many options that I have no idea which I need and which I do not.
Please let me know what I am supposed to do and thanks in advance.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

To start with select Windows 10 64 bit using the drop down arrow at top left.

The chipset driver is the one called 'INF driver ver:10.1.1.44' at your link, so install that first.

For now install them all except 'SATA Floppy Image ver:15.8.0.1006' and the last 4 in the list.


----------



## TwoPluzTwo (Jun 2, 2014)

T


managed said:


> To start with select Windows 10 64 bit using the drop down arrow at top left.
> 
> The chipset driver is the one called 'INF driver ver:10.1.1.44' at your link, so install that first.
> 
> For now install them all except 'SATA Floppy Image ver:15.8.0.1006' and the last 4 in the list.


Thanks for the reply, would you be able to explain or link to a guide that explains how I am supposed to know what and what not to download? The motherboard isnt the only one that has a lot of options and confuses me.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

TwoPluzTwo said:


> T
> 
> Thanks for the reply, would you be able to explain or link to a guide that explains how I am supposed to know what and what not to download? The motherboard isnt the only one that has a lot of options and confuses me.


Not really because different makers use different names for some of the drivers. If in doubt try to install them all, any that aren't meant for the particular hardware you have will not install.


----------

